# The elusive Poljot Okeah



## jackstone (Apr 9, 2011)

I love Russian watches. My 1966 CCCP watch is my most versatile - I wear it with a leather / nato strap.
I also used to have a Poljot Journey Chrono, which I also loved, but had to sell to fund another watch.

Now I am looking for a Poljot Chrono again and I have my eyes (and heart) set on the Okeah.
I understand that the price has gone up a bit, but the pieces I find on eBay look really beat up and quite frankly, I don't trust that they aren't franken. 

Is there any place I can still get one brand new? I wasn't able to get one of the Final editions here unfortunately.
Any leads would be greatly appreciated.

The 2013 hunt for the Okeah is ON!

Cheers,
Jackie


----------



## Lampoc (Dec 31, 2011)

Try Julian Kampmann at Russische Uhren, Poljot, Julian Kampmann


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

smirs.com
slava.su


----------



## jackstone (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the links, though what they have there is the Sturmanskie version (not sure, but it's different from what I want). Forgot to mention that I am open to used as well.


----------



## Backstreet (Feb 5, 2013)

Here's a brand new 2004 riedition for sale:

Watch "Ocean_Liner,_Shturmanskie_(Navigators)_Chronograph" from Poljot factory. Collection "Shturmanskie Chrono". US$793 (655€)

(even though for that asking price you might as well go for an original vintage in very good conditions)


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

I am also looking for one...

I do see online that a few shops in Moscow have the duplicate/fake reissues for about $720. No internet sales, but if you know someone in Russia you could pick one up. That price is probably too steep for me, plus there is the ethical issue as well. I think if you buy one and be sure to never sell it as a genuine "final edition" but rather as a duplicate then it's alright, be sure to save the original receipt.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Julian has them , and with a glass back

Sturmanskie Chronograph "Ozean" | Poljot 24


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

arktika1148 said:


> Julian has them , and with a glass back
> 
> Sturmanskie Chronograph "Ozean" | Poljot 24


Whoa! And at a great price!

Hmm, I just purchased a Strela from him, wish I had seen this so they could be shipped together!

EDIT: I think I missed it b/c he has it listed as the "Ozean" and it won't turn up in a google search that way.


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

Okay I ordered one. Waaay too many watches recently, but this was too good to pass up. I realize this is almost certainly one of the duplicates, but I don't plan on selling it.


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice. I have been pondering one too. Plus he has that nice alarm world traveler that was unavailable for a long time ....


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

DolleDolf said:


> Nice. I have been pondering one too. Plus he has that nice alarm world traveler that was unavailable for a long time ....


Yeah it's a good deal. Keep in mind he discounts prices by 19% for buyers in the USA. So it comes out to not much more than the real final edition Okean, plus he includes an extra strap and glass caseback. Not a bad deal at all. I plan on preserving the engraved caseback.


----------



## chrononoob (Feb 20, 2012)

Anybody noticed the pics of the movement of the Okean on Julian's website? It's a 31679, 25 jewels. Maybe they finally ran out of 3133.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

chrononoob said:


> Anybody noticed the pics of the movement of the Okean on Julian's website? It's a 31679, 25 jewels. Maybe they finally ran out of 3133.


I suspect it is just a stock picture to show of the display caseback - the 31679 has a moonphase complication with date between the 4 & 5. I recently bought a Strela with 3133 from him and display caseback associated with the model I bought showed a 31681.


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

Ham2 said:


> I suspect it is just a stock picture to show of the display caseback - the 31679 has a moonphase complication with date between the 4 & 5. I recently bought a Strela with 3133 from him and display caseback associated with the model I bought showed a 31681.


Looks like Volmax is using up every last piece of Maktime movements that they scrounge up for these second batch final edition Okeans. I bet each watch is different. Hopefully they're all 3133 derivatives. See here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/did-maktime-ever-stamp-1mwf-logo-3133-a-858427.html

It's possible they are using a plate marked 31679 even if the movement is in fact a 3133 derivative (because they may not have stamped plates anymore).

The Strelas probably have more "authentic" movements as they are Juri Levenberg's brand, so I assume he had some kind of arrangement were a bunch of movements have been stockpiled.

The new Okeans were instead built by Volmax who likely scrounged up whatever parts they could find to make movements.

To be honest this doesn't upset me at all. It makes the new watch more interesting! I will post pictures of my movement when I receive it.


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

Just got my Okean "Not So Final" Edition from Juliann Kampmann of poljot24.de.

He is really an outstanding seller, as I had an issue with the Strela he sent me (decided to swap colors) and he's been great about it. He didn't know much about the whole Okean Final Edition Scandal of 2012, so I sent him a summary:

1) The HdR (hablemosderelojes.com) Spanish forum decided to start a project to see if they could do a special issue of a 3133 before the movement is no longer available. They voted and the most people selected the Okean.

2) They approached Volmax and asked if this was a possible project. Volmax said yes, but minimum order 300 pieces, with some payment up front. Volmax told them a price based on developing the production for the new hands and the color for the lume and paint.

3) The HdR forum got prepayment for some amount from 300 people, from other online forums too.

4) Volmax realized there might be a market for these, and asked if they could make more of them.

5) HdR said no, they want a limited edition and not for sale through other channels.

6) Volmax went and made 300 more in secret, with same numbering as before making many people at HdR and other forums angry.

Juliann said that he doesn't have time to read forums himself, but he understands forums are very important for his business. He did say that what happened isn't too surprising given Volmax's history of issuing multiple series of 300/500/999 watches that are identical. Basically he said it's just a Russian concept of doing business, but it understandable why it has upset so many people.


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

I ordered my OKEAH right before Julian went on holiday. It should arrive this week. I always wanted the real thing but worry about frankens, besides, it looks cool and yes, it is a good deal. I have no intention of selling at a later date. It will be a piece of modern history given the controversy.


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow, arrived today. 6 days from Germany to PA. 

One word, stunning.


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

chrononoob said:


> Anybody noticed the pics of the movement of the Okean on Julian's website? It's a 31679, 25 jewels. Maybe they finally ran out of 3133.


Mine has 23 jewels on the bridge.


----------



## skapig (Oct 13, 2012)

Bloodtkr said:


> Mine has 23 jewels on the bridge.


Does it have the 1MWF or Maktime stamp on the mainplate?


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

Bloodtkr said:


> Wow, arrived today. 6 days from Germany to PA.
> 
> One word, stunning.


That it is. I'm amazed these are still remaining. With the 3133 out of production time to get one of these NEW reissues!

I wouldn't be surprised if in the future these and other Russian chronos will be remade with Seagull ST-19 or quartz movements. For a Strela that might be okay, especially as the ST-19 is a column-wheel chrono just like the original Strelas. But the Okean is the quintessential 3133 watch. Get one while they're still around!


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

skapig said:


> Does it have the 1MWF or Maktime stamp on the mainplate?


It has the Maktime stamp, also the 23 jewels on the bridge is English.

Dan


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

Julian says they are regulated before shipping, if so then the bumpy ride must throw things off. I wasn't happy with -21 seconds and .2ms error so I took care of that. Some photos.


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

Very cool. Wish I had the skills to regulate mine like that.

EDIT: Also those are great photos. You've really captured the green on the chapter ring well. I think it gives it such an awesome vintage look compared to the previous reissue with white numerals on the chapter ring.

Glad I can be a member of the "okean club" even if mine is a duplicate final edition.


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

Two things to report about this Okean 3133 Final Edition Reissue:

1) Upon close inspection my movement has the Maktime stamp and is labeled "Р1333"

2) I tested the power reserve of this 3133. On a full wind, with the chrono disengaged, it went for exactly 64:30:25. Very impressive!


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

drbobguy said:


> Very cool. Wish I had the skills to regulate mine like that.
> 
> EDIT: Also those are great photos. You've really captured the green on the chapter ring well. I think it gives it such an awesome vintage look compared to the previous reissue with white numerals on the chapter ring.
> 
> Glad I can be a member of the "okean club" even if mine is a duplicate final edition.


Of all the watch making skills, regulating is the easiest. The timegrapher gives real time readings.


----------



## Redrum (Sep 17, 2008)

Do these come with mineral, acrylic or sapph?
nice watches


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

Redrum said:


> Do these come with mineral, acrylic or sapph?
> nice watches


99% sure it's mineral crystal.


----------



## skapig (Oct 13, 2012)

This one has the same off-center date as mine (and many others I have seen photos of. It does seem to have a better chapter ring than mine... the very tip-top of a few numerals on mine have flat spots where the printing is incomplete... barely noticeable.


----------



## Dragserb (Nov 21, 2010)

I just got my Okeah from Julian. In general, the watch is beautiful, but I have noticed specks of dirt, debris on the dial hands of my watch. I see a couple of specks of debris on the dial hands in this picture also, and I've seen this on other pictures of the Okeah in this forum. Is this normal for this build of the Okeah? It looks like a rather dirty build, and I've been wondering whether to bring this up with Julian. However, if this kind of flaw is more of the norm, I don't think it's worth trying to get it fixed. Has anyone who has the final edition Okeah noticed this also?


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Dragserb said:


> I just got my Okeah from Julian. In general, the watch is beautiful, but I have noticed specks of dirt, debris on the dial hands of my watch. I see a couple of specks of debris on the dial hands in this picture also, and I've seen this on other pictures of the Okeah in this forum. Is this normal for this build of the Okeah? It looks like a rather dirty build, and I've been wondering whether to bring this up with Julian. However, if this kind of flaw is more of the norm, I don't think it's worth trying to get it fixed. Has anyone who has the final edition Okeah noticed this also?


Did you by chance wish to order the Okean with rotating bezel and left crown from JK Website and got the stock answer that the last piece had unluckily just been sold, but that a fixed bezel version without left crown was by chance available?
Many have experienced this answer over the last years, me included, some refused, other accepted...


----------



## Dragserb (Nov 21, 2010)

Julian's website said he had the full rotating bezel with the left crown and that is what I received. I am fully satisfied with the transaction so far and he has been honest and forthright with his communication.

I'm just a little bit disappointed in the specks of dirt and/or imperfections on the hands. This kind of mars an otherwise beautiful watch experience. That's why Im trying to figure out if these specs of dirt and/or imperfetions of my watch is more of the norm rather than an exception; and then decide if I want to bring it up with Julian.

I'm also aware of the whole original 300 reissue fiasco. I know this watch is one of the ones Volmax produced after the initial 300 run. I'm actually surprised that even these are still available at this late date. Who knows how many copies Volmax has actually produced.


----------



## GeneWilder (Jun 18, 2013)

I just ordered one of these from Julian's site; it's on its way. So, how does one regulate a watch like that? What's involved in terms of devices and expertise?


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

In the Poljot 2004 catalogue, there was the very same OKEAH 3133/1981599


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

Dragserb said:


> I'm just a little bit disappointed in the specks of dirt and/or imperfections on the hands. This kind of mars an otherwise beautiful watch experience. That's why Im trying to figure out if these specs of dirt and/or imperfetions of my watch is more of the norm rather than an exception; and then decide if I want to bring it up with Julian.


Interesting. Perhaps Volmax QC has suffered recently?

I had to send mine back due to moisture problems. I didn't take it swimming or anything, once it was in light rain for no more than 1-2 minutes, and I also wore it on a few hot days here in New Jersey so it surely experienced some arm sweat. Nothing it shouldn't be able to handle, and nothing my other Russian watches haven't been through, but this was the result:









I've sent it back to Julian for fixing, I do want to keep still.


----------



## GeneWilder (Jun 18, 2013)

drbobguy said:


> Interesting. Perhaps Volmax QC has suffered recently?
> 
> I had to send mine back due to moisture problems. I didn't take it swimming or anything, once it was in light rain for no more than 1-2 minutes, and I also wore it on a few hot days here in New Jersey so it surely experienced some arm sweat. Nothing it shouldn't be able to handle, and nothing my other Russian watches haven't been through, but this was the result:
> 
> ...


Ouch, drobguy! I just ordered the same exact watch from Julian (and I'm also dealing with this recent Jersey heat-wave! Jersey strong!), should I be worried? It looked very durable, and I heard such good reviews!


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

GeneWilder said:


> Ouch, drobguy! I just ordered the same exact watch from Julian (and I'm also dealing with this recent Jersey heat-wave! Jersey strong!), should I be worried? It looked very durable, and I heard such good reviews!


Nice to see we'll have at least two Okeans in New Jersey!

No Julian said he has good experiences with these. It's possible moisture got in from the humidity while the crown was open, but I would bet that one of the seals/gaskets has failed somehow.

Anyways he has promised to take care of it. With watches I've learned that no manufacturer is free from defects. The main difference is what kind of person is standing behind the guarantee. If one of my Parnis watches failed I would probably be SOL, but with Julian I'm confident he'll take care of it.


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Anyways he has promised to take care of it. With watches I've learned that no manufacturer is free from defects. The main difference is what kind of person is standing behind the guarantee. If one of my Parnis watches failed I would probably be SOL said:


> No worries with Julian. I bought a Buran Auto previously which would not wind. Julian couriered a new one to me the next day and include another free very-nice RIOS strap as compensation for the courier fee in returning the defective watch.


----------



## Mister Mike (Nov 11, 2009)

drbobguy said:


> Nice to see we'll have at least two Okeans in New Jersey!


Make it three (at least for today) -- I'm not from NJ, but work for a Newark based company and was there all day today for a meeting, and just happened to be wearing my "Final Edition" OKEAH. In any case, no moisture problems here (nor at all in the year or so I've had it), so I'm sure you'll be fine once Julian fixes the issue with yours.


----------



## GeneWilder (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah, Julian seems like a great retailer; I'm not concerned. Mister Mike, you get an honorary Jersey status!


----------



## GeneWilder (Jun 18, 2013)

Also, I am, as could be imagined, a little confused about the "limited run" Okeah thing. My impression is that there have been numerous runs of 300 watches, each one "limited." And the number on the back of the watch indicates its production number in this run. 

Are the Okeah watches that Julian sells made by Volmax?


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

GeneWilder said:


> Also, I am, as could be imagined, a little confused about the "limited run" Okeah thing. My impression is that there have been numerous runs of 300 watches, each one "limited." And the number on the back of the watch indicates its production number in this run.
> 
> Are the Okeah watches that Julian sells made by Volmax?


Yes, Volmax made them. There were only two runs of 300 as far as we know. This made many people angry, although it's Volmax's standard practice to do multiple runs with the same numbers. This is the chain of events:

1) The HdR (hablemosderelojes.com) Spanish forum decided to start a project to see if they could do a special issue of a 3133 before the movement is no longer available. They voted and the most people selected the Okean.

2) They approached Volmax and asked if this was a possible project. Volmax said yes, but minimum order 300 pieces, with some payment up front. Volmax told them a price based on developing the production for the new hands and the color for the lume and paint.

3) The HdR forum got prepayment for some amount from 300 people, from other online forums too. They also designed the engraving for the casebabck.

4) Volmax realized there might be a market for these, and asked if they could make more of them.

5) HdR said no, they want a limited edition and not for sale through other channels.

6) Volmax went and made 300 more in secret, with same numbering as before making many people at HdR and other forums angry. They used the HdR caseback design without asking, and also reused the paint/hands that HdR supposedly paid to develop.


----------



## GeneWilder (Jun 18, 2013)

drbobguy said:


> Yes, Volmax made them. There were only two runs of 300 as far as we know. This made many people angry, although it's Volmax's standard practice to do multiple runs with the same numbers. This is the chain of events:
> 
> 1) The HdR (hablemosderelojes.com) Spanish forum decided to start a project to see if they could do a special issue of a 3133 before the movement is no longer available. They voted and the most people selected the Okean.
> 
> ...


Wow! I had no idea the watch I ordered had such a sordid, scandalous history! Okay, this makes this get all the more satisfying. It was, shall I say, sort of hidden on Julian's website: not prominently displayed, and listed under "Ozean", not "Okeah."


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

GeneWilder said:


> Wow! I had no idea the watch I ordered had such a sordid, scandalous history! Okay, this makes this get all the more satisfying. It was, shall I say, sort of hidden on Julian's website: not prominently displayed, and listed under "Ozean", not "Okeah."


I think at the end of the day it was a clash between Russian and Western mindsets. The HdR folks felt they in some way "owned" the reissue, as they put a lot of labor into it. Volmax just wanted to maximize profits, doesn't seem to care much about good relations with forums, and felt justified that they completely own the design as it's a historical First Moscow Watch Factory watch. It's not surprising they acted the way they did. If they had just gone out of their way and redone the caseback design slightly so it was obviously another edition I think this wouldn't have been a problem.

Anyways, I know many are upset their "final" editions were not so final after all, but on the bright side this means 300 more people get to experience this great watch, which as fans of Russian horology I think we should be happy about.


----------



## GeneWilder (Jun 18, 2013)

drbobguy said:


> I think at the end of the day it was a clash between Russian and Western mindsets. The HdR folks felt they in some way "owned" the reissue, as they put a lot of labor into it. Volmax just wanted to maximize profits, doesn't seem to care much about good relations with forums, and felt justified that they completely own the design as it's a historical First Moscow Watch Factory watch. It's not surprising they acted the way they did. If they had just gone out of their way and redone the caseback design slightly so it was obviously another edition I think this wouldn't have been a problem.
> 
> Anyways, I know many are upset their "final" editions were not so final after all, but on the bright side this means 300 more people get to experience this great watch, which as fans of Russian horology I think we should be happy about.


In the grand scheme of things, a limited run of 600 watches instead of 300 should not affect secondary market value too much. But you're insight about how this watch represents a disparity between Western and post-Soviet consumer mind-sets is very well taken. There's always this underlying intrigue in the world of watch collecting; that's maybe why I enjoy the hobby so much.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

But again, didn't the very same watch exist as 3133/1981599 in Poljot i.e. Volmax catalogues PRIOR to said project???


----------



## skapig (Oct 13, 2012)

emoscambio said:


> But again, didn't the very same watch exist as 3133/1981599 in Poljot i.e. Volmax catalogues PRIOR to said project???


That one appears to have the same dial and possibly case, but different hands, bezel ring, and presumably caseback.

Question: has Volmax ever marketed the FE as a "limited edition"? The watch doesn't say so anywhere on it... the papers I received with mine (from R2A) never indicated it as limited. The only mention of limited edition I have seen are the claims of the verbal agreements of HDR forum members. It sounds to me that best case the HDR members got misled, worst case lied to... but anyone buying the latest version has not been given any promises by Volmax.


----------



## GeneWilder (Jun 18, 2013)

All I see for sale on Russian watch websites are watches with the 3133. Is that mechanism really going to go out of production? It seems so ubiquitous.


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

GeneWilder said:


> All I see for sale on Russian watch websites are watches with the 3133. Is that mechanism really going to go out of production? It seems so ubiquitous.


It already went out of production two years ago, in mid-2011 sometime. What you see are remaining stocks of old watches, and a very few watches produced with surplus movements (like the Okean final edition). Juri Levenberg reportedly paid an advance for movements a few years back, in an effort to help Maktime's finances, so I'd bet he is sitting on a bunch of 3133's for continued Strela production.


----------



## nht (Jul 15, 2007)

emoscambio said:


> But again, didn't the very same watch exist as 3133/1981599 in Poljot i.e. Volmax catalogues PRIOR to said project???





skapig said:


> That one appears to have the same dial and possibly case, but different hands, bezel ring, and presumably caseback.


Compare yourself... ;-)


----------



## wwsdt (Jul 12, 2013)

Does anyone know if the Okean sold on poljot24.de is the same as the version sold by Juri Levenberg on eBay? In other words, are both from the second run of the "final" edition?


----------



## Topi (Nov 4, 2011)

wwsdt said:


> Does anyone know if the Okean sold on poljot24.de is the same as the version sold by Juri Levenberg on eBay? In other words, are both from the second run of the "final" edition?


Probably, the first run was fully subscribed by members of forums and these watches do have the characteristics of the Okeah Final Edition.

Topi


----------



## Scarface3133 (Aug 26, 2013)

wwsdt said:


> Does anyone know if the Okean sold on poljot24.de is the same as the version sold by Juri Levenberg on eBay? In other words, are both from the second run of the "final" edition?


To me, it looks at least the same except for the clear caseback on Levenberg's Okeah but for some reason he doesn't show the original final edition caseback while poljot24.de shows both the final edition back and a glass case back.

Edit: But Levenberg does mention a steel back - *UHR* mit GLASBODEN & STAHLBODEN


----------



## wwsdt (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Dondo (Oct 5, 2013)

Dear all Friends of Russian mechanical watches and especially of the Cult Okean, I bought last year such a nice new one in Moscow, the serial number is a 26/300 but I don't think that these production series are really limited. The watch has had a Sturmanskie batch with model number, so please open my eyes for the existance of really limited series!
Thanks for sharing your expereince!
Regards from Germany,
Dondo


----------



## Scarface3133 (Aug 26, 2013)

well they are limited... to two of each number... maybe three but three is tops, Volmax has never had a series larger than 999 pieces, but no-one has yet shown evidence of three identical numbers in existence so probably just two
Here's mine









No. 20/300, someone on the HdR forum has the other one w/ same number

Actually the original list can be found here


----------



## jspeakman (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi - apologies for resurrecting this thread but welcome some advice on the Okean. Coming from the cosseted world of European watches where what you see is generally what you get, am finding the Russian watch scene a bit of a wild ride - and a lot more interesting for that reason!

So I think I have got my head around the multitudinous varieties in shapes and sizes and makes of Strela which is a must have for me. The Okean is no less appealing but am struggling with this including the whole (not) limited edition fiasco.

These links are to Juri Levenberg Ebay and Poljot24 -

Ocean

Sturmanskie Chronograph "Ozean" | Poljot 24

are they the same watch? The one on the Poljot24 site looks a more strident blue and the strap is pants but that may just be the photograph. Is it genuine/reissue/remake/homage/replica? Heck of a price but a good investment? (really above my budget). Are these part of the same so called limited edition (as stated on Poljot24 site) but they both have clear case backs and no sign of an edition number

Then there is this one on aviation time without left hand crown and rotating bezel (presumably) - different pushers and hands. Cheaper not surprisingly but is this a genuine Okean?

AVIATION-TIME.COM Mechanical Pilot watches from Switzerland, Russia, Germany - Sturmanskie Remakes - OCEAN

There is another one on Russia2all but the dial is a bit too cluttered for my taste.

So a weeny bit confused and grateful for some help.

Cheers

Jez


----------



## Scarface3133 (Aug 26, 2013)

I think the general consensus is that J. Levenberg and Pojot24.de sell the same watch from the second "duplicate" run of the Okean Final Edition, the other link is to an earlier Volmax (?) re-issue, differences in color must then be due to photography 

I don't think there are known fakes of the Okean reissues..


----------



## jspeakman (Mar 11, 2012)

Scarface3133 said:


> I think the general consensus is that J. Levenberg and Pojot24.de sell the same watch from the second "duplicate" run of the Okean Final Edition, the other link is to an earlier Volmax (?) re-issue, differences in color must then be due to photography
> 
> I don't think there are known fakes of the Okean reissues..


Thanks - very helpful

cheers

Jez


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

JK has been advertising for years the one with left crown and rotating bezel, but on ordering it, one systematically gets a prompt answer that it is not available anymore, but that... a very last one of the fixed bezel models without left crown is by chance still available... It really has been going this way for a lo-o-ong time 
Pity he has no time to correct his website. Or is this a trick? Has nobody ever wanted to buy said OKEAH without left crown? Is there really only a last one without a crown or perhaps just a last crate of it? Who knows?
But he apparently always packs few sweets in his parcels. Compare the price of the freebie (USD 0.10? 0.20?) and the price of his chronographs.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Julian said recently that he is awaiting a few more Okeans. I ended up buying from Juri because he had it in stock.


----------



## Dianetix (Apr 12, 2011)

the one from the ebay link above is beautiful, is there a reason it is priced a lot more than the one on his website?


----------



## Feller87 (Jul 17, 2014)

Theres actually one for sale now on WUS I would get it myself but cant justify the expense at this time, I also have this thing that I need to handle a watch before I pull the trigger and with this limited edition that is not very likely looks lovely tho

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-poljot-okeah-3133-chrono-re-issue-conus-1075969.html

till the next one comes along


----------



## Dianetix (Apr 12, 2011)

What's the difference between that one and the one listed on the ebay listing? Prices are a lot different and so are the looks. Is the one on ebay an original or something?


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

Dianetix said:


> What's the difference between that one and the one listed on the ebay listing? Prices are a lot different and so are the looks. Is the one on ebay an original or something?


If you mean this one







well it is much closer to the original and represent more correctly actual spirit of Okean.
So and the price is higher.
The other one is out of balance IMHO.
Regards


----------



## avers (Feb 25, 2010)

Dianetix said:


> What's the difference between that one and the one listed on the ebay listing? Prices are a lot different and so are the looks. Is the one on ebay an original or something?


the one on the Sales Board has some differences notable as compared to original, the one on eBay is much closer to the grail - hence the higher price.

Both are good watches.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

avers said:


> the one on the Sales Board has some differences notable as compared to original, the one on eBay is much closer to the grail - hence the higher price.
> 
> Both are good watches.


Pretty much that, but too elaborate further the one in the sales forum is a Volmax re-issue from the naughts. It _was_ to be the last in a series of 21st century interpretations of classic Poljot military chronographs. It is one of four(maybe three, the 31659 cased one is still a bit of a puzzle and _might _not be Volmax) _distinctly _different Okeah's Volmax made(different model numbers for Okeah's that appear to be the same in Volmax catalogues, is due to a new serial being issued if there is even just minor tweak in the model, hence, _technically_ there might be more then 3 or 4 Okeah's from this era).This one in particular was available roughly from[edit] '04-'12. Personally, I find it beautiful, as I do all the Volmax Okeah's. I think this one is a faithful version that respectfully modernizes the design, notably with the inclusion of the Volmax standard hand set and blue and white internal bezel.They still can be found NOS from a handful European based sellers online. So if you shake the tree hard enough a few will fall out, tho at a higher price then the one on the forum. The version prior to this one, was a significantly different interpretation. Which is not nearly as popular, and while I don't prefer it to the others, I do find it quite charming, and would love to own one.

The one on E-bay is part of the "Oblivion series"* or "lost tribe" of "Final Edition's". The genuine final edition was designed by members of the Spain based watch forum hablemosderelojes.com(HDR) in 2011, as a response to the inevitable disappearance of the 3133 and Volmax no longer making Poljot re-issues. HDR commissioned these with the intent of being "The Final Edition" and was originally to be limited to only 300 pieces. All of which were never sold to the public, as they sold out thru the initial forum based pre-sale. They are truer to the original then the prior models and IMHO a work of art!

Shortly thereafter in 2012, Volmax began selling a new run of "Final Edition's" to other AD's around the world, even equipping them with the already issued numbered engraved case back. It caused a relatively large controversy(especially here). From my understanding there are at least 600, but could be as many 999, of these in existence. The addition of the glass case back from certain sellers is more then likely a direct result of the backlash voiced from the collecting community. The one on ebay, and from poljot24 are part of this run. The recent increase in price on the ebay one, is a head scratcher.:think:

_*It's a movie reference, and rather apt one if you have seen it_! b-)


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

And there is also the Sturmanskie Okean I received today. Correct me if I am wrong - Volmax produced this watch after the first reissue.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

1


mp34me said:


> And there is also the Sturmanskie Okean I received today. Correct me if I am wrong - Volmax produced this watch after the first reissue.
> 
> View attachment 1621138


I _believe_ this is the first Volmax Okeah, it's the one I referenced in my post above as "charming and would love to own".

*[EDIT] I find it charming how you got that completely backwards, you dope.

-Sincerely
Don from the future.
*


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

mp34me said:


> View attachment 1621139
> View attachment 1621140


The one on top was intended to be the last Volmax re-issue, it is the one that preceded the Final Edition. *[EDIT]-Yet another swing and a miss! What happened? Did you find an Okeah time line somewhere and thought it would wise to read it backwards?? God! I can't believe we're the same Don.
**Love
**Wisdom Infused Don[EDIT]*
The last picture appears to be a final edition, but with standard Volmax hour and minute hands. Did you change them out? Or is there YET another version?


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Just a few notes on the post-200 Okeah reissues. From what I can discern from all of the catalouges, pamphlets, and images printed over the years, all of the initial Volmax editions version had black chrono-minute counter hands, followed by other versions with red chrono-minute hands, and even silver small seconds and chrono-minute hands.

Initial version:









Note the small "OKEAH" font

Succeeding versions:








Capitalizing on the interest in these watches, MakTime later produced another version of the Okeah with the same case but with different dial and bezel:









Following these pieces, Volmax produced a new, more modern, version in a new larger case w/push button sleeves, which appeared in 2006. Initially, the old style dial was fitted to this case in an edition of 300 pieces. I'm not sure if three hundred were actually produced before changes were made to the dial.

New case ca. 2006:








Note the black chrono-minute hand.

Following this edition was a yet another new edition (ca. 2007) with changes made to the dial:









The changes to the dial on this edition are quite substantial with the addition of the "Sturmanskie" brand name in place of "OKEAH", smaller chrono eyes, and changes to the telemeter scale. But, as you can see, the black chrono-minute hand remains for the first, and probably only, edition of this watch.

And finally, the not-so-final-edition:









Followed by the inevitable copy-cat editions...


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

polmax3133 said:


> Just a few notes on the post-200 Okeah reissues. From what I can discern from all of the catalouges, pamphlets, and images printed over the years, all of the initial Volmax editions version had black chrono-minute counter hands, followed by other versions with red chrono-minute hands, and even silver small seconds and chrono-minute hands.
> 
> Initial version:
> 
> ...


Great information as always!
Thanks.
Have You considered to make a book on 3133 and variants?
I know your website is gorgeous, but a book would be of outstanding value for all of us.
Please???????


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Lol965 said:


> Great information as always!
> Thanks.
> Have You considered to make a book on 3133 and variants?
> I know your website is gorgeous, but a book would be of outstanding value for all of us.
> Please???????


No problem at all, Lol965!

I may write a book when I retire in another seventeen years.. surely by then I will have all of the facts straight. ;-)

For now, I will have to look into adding some model specific information to the web site.


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

polmax3133 said:


> No problem at all, Lol965!
> 
> I may write a book when I retire in another seventeen years.. surely by then I will have all of the facts straight. ;-)
> 
> For now, I will have to look into adding some model specific information to the web site.


Thanks for your answer!

With the crescent crisis in Portugal, in seventeen years I will probably couldn't afford not even a strap.
The interesting thing is that I will be retired in about the same year!

Regards


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

polmax3133 said:


> I may write a book when I retire in another seventeen years.. surely by then I will have all of the facts straight. ;-)
> 
> For now, I will have to look into adding some model specific information to the web site.


The web site is already one of the best resources about Russian watches. Will be looking forward to the book.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

polmax3133 said:


> No problem at all, Lol965!
> 
> I may write a book when I retire in another seventeen years.. surely by then I will have all of the facts straight. ;-)
> 
> For now, I will have to look into adding some model specific information to the web site.


Thank you comrade Volmax!

I had no idea Maktime snuck one in there, are they the one's responsible for that no 9 o'clock crown, 31659 style case version that floats around? Does that one actually have a 31659 in it?

I for what ever thought that the bezels with the minute marker under the numbers were the older ones, I am very happy to have this sorted out now because I am starting to focus more on these 21st century versions.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

polmax3133 said:


> For now, I will have to look into adding some model specific information to the web site.


Please kind Sir I encourage you to do so. Specifically I would be really interested in more info from 1992 thru today. I can't be the only one who finds its odd that I know more about Poljot chronographs(models, history, specs, etc,) from 40's to 1992 then I do about the ones from the rest of the 90's and 21st century?? And its not from lack of trying either.


----------



## Rodkopf (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I have recently acquired this Poljot Okeah ( Ocean ) and unfortunately I am not able to determine it`s age of origin. Everything ( pushers, case, lunette, hands, movement ) looks like and older Poljot 3133 or Okeab models, but I am not sure about that dial. Certainly it is not one of really old Okeans, but I would like to know, if it`s still original one and not reissue, or normal 3133 with newer dial. Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## Timepiece Tenderfoot (Oct 27, 2010)

I am by no means an expert, but that dial looks like the typical reprint that is readily available.
The crown on the left doesn't appear correct either


----------



## hoja_roja (Jan 7, 2014)

the chrono minutes hand looks wrong


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Sorry, Rodkopf, but that is not a genuine OKEAH (this has a common fake dial found on the Internet - a big red flag is that the constant seconds subdial on the left overlaps the second indices on the outer scale - it does not do that on genuine OKEAH dials). There are several things wrong with it. The lume is also not correct - it should be a darker green. The movement is a later type with one piece reset lever and newer date font (Personally, I always look for the older movement with two piece reset lever and 4 digit serial number, and the earlier date font). As pointed out by comrade hoja_roja, the chrono minute hand is also the wrong style. Also there is no picture of the caseback which is very distinctive for OKEAh. Did it come with plain caseback? The left hand crown is wrong (too large and is actually a right hand crown). The case looks like it might be chromed brass? It should be steel. Hopefully, you can get your money back if this was represented as being authentic.


----------



## Rodkopf (Mar 9, 2011)

Well the question is - if it is a new dial, or late 80`s model...I incline to a new dial on old 3133 chrono, but for example on this photo from sites about Poljot 3133 from Polmax it looks identic. Hard to say.









And yes, both crowns are not original. 
Chrono minutes hand has been varied - sometimes just normal red, somtimes red with arrow/shape.


----------



## Lampoc (Dec 31, 2011)

Rodkopf said:


> Well the question is - if it is a new dial, or late 80`s model...I incline to a new dial on old 3133 chrono, but for example on this photo from sites about Poljot 3133 from Polmax it looks identic. Hard to say.
> 
> View attachment 2488090
> 
> ...


It's a new (fake) dial on an old chrono. Sorry dude. As Ham2 has already said, you should try and get your money back. The photo of the Okeah you've shown above is also a fake so it's not worth comparing. Does yours have the stamped anchor logo on the case back?


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Rodkopf said:


> Well the question is - if it is a new dial, or late 80`s model...I incline to a new dial on old 3133 chrono, but for example on this photo from sites about Poljot 3133 from Polmax it looks identic. Hard to say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are not concerned about authenticity, enjoy the watch. It is distinctive and unique. And if the movement is in good shape, it will last a long time. But it is not an old or a new OKEAH. It is most likely an early 1990s civilian Poljot 3133 with a fake OKEAH dial. The picture you posted from Polmax's site is an example of a fake OKEAH.


----------



## Rodkopf (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks guys - shame on me, I have now ( finally ) read description on Polmax`s pages and it states there clear. I guess that Christmas spirit has affected my judgment. I`ll try to refund that money, luckily it hasn`t been that much ( which should have been red stop for me ). When it`s not possible, I may keep them until I find the real deal, which may also never happen, or sell them with fair description. If only they weren`t so nice. I guess that case is chromed brass ( looks pretty the same as other 3133 I have at home ) and caseback is plain...but I though that not every Okeah came with Kirovskie case back, or did they? Thanks for your halp!


----------



## hoja_roja (Jan 7, 2014)

Kirovskie case back??
You mean BMF case back?


----------



## Rodkopf (Mar 9, 2011)

hoja_roja said:


> Kirovskie case back??
> You mean BMF case back?


Sry - of course BMF "Komandirskie" not Kirovskie


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

Here you can see the difference of the dials. The one with black strap is genuine.


----------



## hoja_roja (Jan 7, 2014)

gekos said:


> Here you can see the difference of the dials. The one with black strap is genuine.


Hi Gekos!
Could you tell us more about the left bracelet with the calendar feature? Looks very cool


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

Actually it's built from two different bracelets first I bought only to use the calendar modules which then I attached to NSA like bracelet. Everything comes from ebay.


----------



## Rodkopf (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks, It`s quite clear. I`ve not read description on Polmax`s pages carefully and I though that later Okeans were little different, but no.  

Really nice pice you have, but I have to say, that that one with new dial looks also quite nice.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

is this real?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-p...1-limited-094-300-a-1711338.html#post14298626


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes,Limited edition forum HDR 1976-2011


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

300 or 999 pcs ...
Please, what is the difference between these models of watches?

thank you


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

POLJOT OKEAH 155/300


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------

